

HeroX Cognitive Computing Challenge: read a document, load database with results - mindcrime
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2015/08/herox-cognitive-computing-challenge-read-document.html

======
mindcrime
This would be fun to do, but there's a catch. The company sponsoring the
contest wants an exclusive license to any submission, for use in the Energy
industry. Unfortunately for us, we open source everything we do, and that
conflicts with granting anybody an exclusive license. Too bad they don't just
want _a_ license, on non-exclusive terms.

Oh well...

